

Ask HN: Anyone have an MVP? - HackrNwsDesignr

Is anyone working on an MVP they want to share/get feedback on? I'm reading a lot about lean startup methodologies and would love to see a few.
======
damoncali
<http://trackjumper.com> is more or less the first version that was released.

You'll notice the design is less than inspired, there is only one subscription
plan, and the product tour is weak. The product itself is a little
disorganized, but functional. All in all, it was good enough to release and
get paying customers, but not good enough to be proud of or convert at the
level I'd like to see.

Check back in about a week, and you'll be able to see a fairly major design
upgrade. I redesigned the UI and the entire sales funnel based on customer
feedback and will be wrapping that up later this week.

~~~
rcavezza
I'm always interested to see where the first design comes from.

Did you guys have any inspiration?

Did you start with a template and tweak it?

Do you have a solid design guy on your team?

~~~
damoncali
My team is just me. And I'm a lousy, but improving designer. I essentially
find a site I like, and then "borrow" design elements from it. I don't scrape
or steal - just take some direction. Without it, I'd never be able to get
started.

I'm slightly ashamed to publicly admit this, but my design is a poor imitation
of what I think is a rather good design here:

<http://www.atebits.com/tweetie-mac/>

I took some cues from them, simplified it so that I could actually do it
myself, and then stopped improving it when it was no longer absolutely
embarrassing.

The logo is just Arial. Go figure.

I have since redone it almost completely, and I think the new one is much
better, but like I said, you won't be able to see it until sometime later this
week/next week.

The new design is much more focused and less scattered. Each page has a clear
point to get across. Aesthetically, it's nicer as well, although I've
confirmed that with precisely zero people.

As far as the app itself, I just made that up from scratch.

------
rcavezza
<http://easyunsubscriber.com/removeemails.php> was our version 1a. It's a
working prototype without any payment mechanisms. ####Edited to add This
version is no longer functional - it will say you unsubscribed, but it doesn't
actually unsubscribe you.

Version 2 is now at <http://easyunsubscriber.com> and has a few payment plans.
We're still doing a lot of testing and tweaking.

We plan on doing a lot of multivariate testing on the current version (2) to
find out the best pricing plans to maximize our revenue. We're also testing to
see if users are more likely to buy if we have a video demo or just a
screenshot.

We also bought version 2's design from <http://www.chimerathemes.com>

------
rcavezza
I'm working on a few right now, but I'm keeping it limited to only Adwords
Traffic so I have good benchmarks for future changes.

Here are some resources.

[http://venturehacks.com/articles/minimum-viable-product-
exam...](http://venturehacks.com/articles/minimum-viable-product-examples)

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-examples-of-
Minimum-V...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-examples-of-Minimum-
Viable-Product-MVP-released-by-a-Lean-Startup-in-any-industry)

------
guynamedloren
<http://letspocket.com> \- my first app, MVP stage. I posted in on HN 2 weeks
ago and got an amazing response with hundreds of signups and thousands of
hits. Now I'm working on a premium version so I can monetize and start
marketing heavily, hopefully within a couple weeks. I'd love to hear your
thoughts!

~~~
HackrNwsDesignr
nice. what will the premium version have? is it a place to scribble notes?

------
veb
<http://www.lifelitup.com> is just the landing page, while we get the alpha up
to date. Basically it's like Steam Achievements, but real-life. Mix that with
tourism, and boom.

I'm hoping to have an alpha by the end of this week, but I'm never sure when
it's "alpha-ready" :(

------
HackrNwsDesignr
I'm looking to see a few bare bones MVP's, early stages, or different MVP's at
different stages perhaps, I know what they are, just trying to get a post /
resource going for HN to see real people's MVP's, not like, facebook, flickr,
etc.

~~~
rcavezza
Here's one I made a while ago for a lean startup machine event -
<http://crowdmarkup.com/>

